# Black Ghost Knife fish



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

For the scientific minded of you...

Here's an interesting paper I found on the black ghost knife fish and how it uses it's electric organs to hunt at night!

http://nelson.beckman.illinois.edu/pubs/Nelson_MacIver99.pdf


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

http://alumnus.caltech.edu/~rasnow/brian/EOD1.pdf
http://www.ableweb.org/volumes/vol-5/4-decoursey.pdf

Two more.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

I always liked that fish.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll be the proud owner of one soon.


----------

